# Sample Transportation Exam Problem



## Daisy (Apr 15, 2009)

Question

Two cars are moving at 60 mph in the same direction and in the same lane. The cars are separated by one car length (20 ft) for each 10 mph. The coefficient of friction (skidding) between the tires and the roadway is 0.6. The reaction time is assumed to be 0.5 sec.

If the lead car hits a parked truck, what is the speed of the second car when it hits the first (stationary) car?

Answer Choices

(A) 13 mph

(B) 24 mph

© 38 mph

(D) 47 mph

What do you get?

Answer is C


----------



## Earlybird (Apr 15, 2009)

First time through I got D, but I need to double check.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oops, the answer should be D, sorry guys! I misread it!


----------



## mattsffrd (Apr 15, 2009)

somebody gets emails from ppi!


----------



## Daisy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, I signed up on the 'other board'. I thought others might want to practice, too!


----------

